# Should a power head be used to pump from canister filter?



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

Your possibly not familiar with this filter, but I have an Aqua one cf1200 canister filter on my tank (I'm from Australia, and this brand is fairly popular down here, being relatively reliable, capable and cheap - when compared to brands such as eheim they're about half the price). I am wondering if it is advisable to use a power head on the line where the filter returns into my tank to help pump water from the canister filter.

The canister is obviously capable of pumping water up in to the tank on its own, but I have heard opinions that a canister filter by nature is not designed to pump water up into the tank.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

If the canister is working well, capable as you put it, I would leave it alone.

As for the opinions about the filters not designed to pump water up into the tank, *** never heard of that. How is it supposed to work?


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

Well yeah, I have read a lot of different opinions regarding different aquarium related stuff.

I'm new to all of this and just trying to figure out the good opinions from the bad whilst setting up my tank.

The only thing that I can figure was meant by this, is that it may increase water flow through the canister? or that the canister may not operate to its full potential...


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

mattstevens said:


> up in to the tank on its own, but I have heard opinions that a canister filter by nature is not designed to pump water up into the tank.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


I believe that the opinion you refer to (one which I agree with) is referring to using a canister filter to pump water from a sump back up to the tank several feet above.

The canisters is definately designed to siphon water down into it from a tank, and then pump the water back into that same tank. Intake and Outlet in the same body of water, and all is good .

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well it is a good idea to do, but I think it would be unnecessary to do if your filter was working properly.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

unless the powerhead is rated at more gph than the canister I think it'd just be a waste of a powerhead that you could be using for something else, like a KISS filter or just blowing poop around.
even with a 350gph powerhead it would only be capable of making 30gph more


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

you could use a powerhead to pump water as a temp fix if the pump on the canister filter stopped working. maybe....


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

Ah ok, yes, well that does make more sense, it is possible I have misread or misunderstood what was being said.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Canister filters are not designed to lift water from a sump to a filterâ€¦ more accurately they are not designed to handle head pressureâ€¦

Canister filters are designed to pull water out of a tank, push it through the filter and push it back to the tank. If you think carefully about the canisters set up, gravity (via a siphon) will do the work of pulling water out of the tank and down to the canister as well as to push it back up to the water level of the tank. The motor of the filter only has to push it up the couple of inches to go over the lip of the tank and to deal with the resistance of the media, hoses, etc.

Also keep in mind that your canister is only designed to withstand a certain amount of pressure. Forcing more water through it than itâ€™s motor is designed to push may increase the pressure within the canister and cause seals to blow or otherwise leak.

Considering these factorsâ€¦ no I would not use a powerhead inline with a canister filterâ€¦


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

And thank you everyone for taking the time to help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

By design powerheads are not meant for THIS task. The canister filter is fine.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

mattstevens said:


> but I have heard opinions that a canister filter by nature is not designed to pump water up into the tank.


 :-? That is basically just what it is designed for... Gravity drops water into the cansiter, the pump on the filter is designed to pump it up back into the tank, giving room for more water to drop in the canister. There is a limit in the height it can pump, but you don't increase that by putting another pump inline. Impeller pumps just don't work that way.


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

trigger said:


> mattstevens said:
> 
> 
> > but I have heard opinions that a canister filter by nature is not designed to pump water up into the tank.
> ...


yeah, I understand now, I think it is evident that I have misunderstood what I had read with regard to this matter, and would rather look silly by asking the question then get it wrong. but again, thanks for all your help peoples.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

you would be amazed at the misunderstandings we read around here. No need to feel silly. It's always best to ask.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

mattstevens said:


> and would rather look silly by asking the question then get it wrong.


In my opinion there are no stupid questions, just stupid answers. How obvious something may seem for another, if you knew, you would not have asked...


----------



## Me+3 (Jun 9, 2009)

What everyone has said is true. However I would recommend you upgrade your canister filter. Aqua One are Asian copies of good filters like Ehiem.

If you have a good size tank then you should consider saving up for a better filter. I started out with an Aqua One canister filter because it came with the nice 300ltr tank I bought. I found the water flow was really poor once the filter media got just a little dirty. Replaced it with an Eheim and am glad I did.

To save some $ do some hunting around some aquariums have discounted good filters that will perform much better than the Aqua One.

Good Luck


----------



## mattstevens (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I would have preferred to purchase an Eheim, but this is my first tank, and I wasn't all that keen on spending almost double on an eheim...

But in all honesty, given my current situation, I'm sure if I wanted more filtration I could run another identical aqua one, and I'd still be where I was at $$ money wise if I had a single eheim. Where as if I were to go out and purchase an Eheim to replace the aqua one, I would have spent 1.5x times the money, and not necessarily be in a better position.

Anyway, this is all hypothetical, the aqua one is on a tank with about 200L of water in it, and there's also an internal filter on the tank that's rated at 1800lph, so that's working for me at the moment (with no fish in the tank, hahaha uhhhh :-? ) stocking will begin in about 2 days, so we will see what happens then, I'm thinking it should be alright... time will tell.

Good to hear from another Aussie on here though, and thank you for your thoughts on the matter.


----------

